# Isle of Man BOOKINGS



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

All those people, ( I'm not going to Name and Shame yet )
who have not yet booked the ferry / hotel / Duke's

Please do so A.S.A.P.

You know who you are, you have all had IM with the numbers, come on what are you waiting for.

There is a 1 pint penalty for late booking. 

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

When is the name and shame happening


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Nobody likes a smart ar$e.

But one of them........Lets just say,

Is a man with a chair Â 

Ian.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Ian,

Having a little trouble with the booking! NO ANSWER on the telephone. Will keep trying though.

Looks like the first pint is on me.

Steve, Caz & Natalie


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif] steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Steve, Which Number ? Hotel / Ferry ?

You have IM re the Hotel........ :-[

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Steve, Â Which Number ? Â Hotel / Ferry ?
> Ian.


the 999  one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will book tomorrow :

J2O on me then


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Well I've left a message with the ferry ansaphone and another one with the hotel ansaperson. :

So you can get me off that list-o-shame ;D.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Got confirmation of hotel and ferry by post today


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've been really good today ... and booked 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

David, Jonathan (MossC), Dani,Â Ron (TThrill) and STEVE (TTLAW). Â Well done.

SteveS, must try harder.

The rest of the group, well, I must say I'm dissapoinTTed.

Esp the Man with the Chair............ 

I will be checking again tomorrow afternoon.

Ian.


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

All booked 

We're a long way from home so any suitable/secure/cheapish hotel ideas for Sunday night close to Liverpool would be welcome. I've stayed in the Ibis and Campanile just across the road from the Albert docks before, which I assume is just down the road from where we dock? both had locked/manned carparks, both very basic but a place to bed down.

Cheers Ron


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

> Steve, must try harder.
> 
> Ian.


I will accept you apology as a pint of beer - booked up at 1000am this morning. 

Steve, Caz & Nat


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Ron, yes the terminal is next to the Liver / Cunnard building, just up the road from the hotels you have mentioned.
Alternative suggestion would be the Holiday inn / Travelodge near Warrington, right on the M6 either side of the Thelwall Viaduct. 
This would save you the traffic probs on the Monday Morning.

Ian.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> I will accept you apology as a pint of beer - booked up at 1000am this morning. Â
> 
> Steve, Caz & Nat


Steve, Don't you mean, a pint as an apology.

My comment re Steve must try harder, was aimed at SteveS not you, I havn't checked today, so will ammend the above post. 
Did you work your charms on Helen. 

Ian.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

> Steve, Don't you mean, a pint as an apology.
> 
> My comment re Steve must try harder, was aimed at SteveS not you, I havn't checked today, so will ammend the above post. Â
> Did you work your charms on Helen. Â
> ...


Charms no good I'm afraid. Â£20 per night extra for Nat. She did say that the Club rooms are much better and we get a sea view. So not too bad.

Steve


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

??? How much harder can one try when all you can get is an answering service? Answer me that? 

Anyway, they (both) eventually rang me back. I'm booked.

Only difficulty I may have is making Liverpool docks by 6 from a 2pm start in Oxford (something work related I can't get out of, should be ok but you never know). So I have a backup plan from Heysham (wherever that is :) at 02:15 and a snooze on the 4 hour crossing.......


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice one SteveS 
You dont want to have to go up the Heysham, if you can help it.

We will do our best to hold the ferry on the dock wall for you,

Will IM you with my Mobile so you can keep us informed of your progress.

For the rest of the People not on such a tight deadline, do you want to meet at Burtonwood Services on the M62 for a convoy into the city centre, the ferry terminal is right next to the Liver Building.

You should get a map with your booking confirmation. ( those that have booked ) still 3 AWOL. :roll:

Ian.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Ian, guilty as charged and now I've lost the contact details you sent me.

My apologies for being so slack - pls resend and I'll book straight away.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Rob you have IM


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cheers, will make the bookings on Monday - I owe you a pint


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian 
Looks you will be pi#~ed on the friday night [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

davidg said:


> Ian
> Looks you will be pi#~ed on the friday night [smiley=cheers.gif]


I will save some for the Sat Night. :wink:


----------

